# Got myself a smoker on a trailer, never smoked before.



## Kaug23 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi to everyone out there on SMF, I'm Kurt from Orlando. 

I was given a large smoker on a trailer, but my total experience smoking is a slab of ribs on a Weber grill. I have been working on the smoker for a while now, just cleaning, painting, and replacing the cutting boards. I know that I will have to do some modifying to it because the first chamber shows 60-70 degrees hotter than the second one. 

Over the next few months I will need lots of advice, and I'm sure that I will make mistakes, but I'm already having fun trying.  I made a 16 pound brisket on it and it came out amazing, but the time was really odd. It only took 8.5 hours at 230 degrees (door temp, I didn't check it at the grates). When I pulled it at 205 it wiggled like Jello.

I'm planning on trying again this week and again in two weeks, that will give me lots of practice.


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 10, 2021)

Man, that is fantastic!
I would give my wife's left arm for one like that.
As to the cook chamber temp and the time to finish the brisket, your readings were probably not correct, BUT it does not matter if you know the exact temp the gauge read and the internal temp of the meat.
I cook brisket hot and fast with a cook chamber temp of 325 to 375 and I love the results.
Brisket cooked at 225 for 18 to 24 hours is super tender but I prefer the bark and short cook time of hot and fast.
You might consider buying a digital remote temp gauge system just to find out how hot it really cooks but as long as you can repeat what you just did the exact chamber temps don't matter one bit.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 10, 2021)

Heck of a nice smoker. Offsets are easier to manage than most think. Plenty of great help around the forum. Welcome from Tennessee. Wheres the brisket pic? Lol


----------



## normanaj (Aug 10, 2021)

Looking forward to the next few months. 

And welcome from RI.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from central Missouri

Looking forward to seeing more posts from you.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow, what a great gift! Looking forward to your smokes and pics, welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 10, 2021)

That’s a nice pit there buddy. Best bone up and treat her right, or you could gift it to me, I’ll keep her well greased.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Good looking pit. You are a lucky guy.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 10, 2021)

That would look even better if it were behind my pickup.   
Anyway, welcome to SMF from KC.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 10, 2021)

Damn very nice. How did you come across that? Also, welcome from Minnesota. Looks like a beautiful rig. Oh and you came to the right spot for questions!


----------



## Kaug23 (Aug 10, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> Man, that is fantastic!
> I would give my wife's left arm for one like that.
> As to the cook chamber temp and the time to finish the brisket, your readings were probably not correct, BUT it does not matter if you know the exact temp the gauge read and the internal temp of the meat.
> I cook brisket hot and fast with a cook chamber temp of 325 to 375 and I love the results.
> ...


I bought an Inkbird 4 probe wireless, but it arrived about half way through the brisket cook. I only tried one probe into the meat and pulled it at 205. Next batch I'll be using all four probes in different spots to figure out each area of the smoker.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome from ND.   Heck of a nice looking outfit.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome to the Form from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. You came to the right place for guidance.  Post your good, bad and the Huh, with pictures, from next week's event. It's a terrific way to get all the help you can ask for. 
John


----------



## Kaug23 (Aug 10, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Damn very nice. How did you come across that? Also, welcome from Minnesota. Looks like a beautiful rig. Oh and you came to the right spot for questions!


We used it for open houses at the local Kenworth store. When our store was bought out, the new owners didn't want it, so the previous owner gave it to me. It's been sitting for a couple of years and needed work, but the inside was clean and well seasoned. I had to replace the cutting boards and firebox grates, the rest has been cosmetics.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome to your new addiction (Both, the forums and your smoker)... Can you take us on a tour of the smoker (pics inside and out) ??

Also..  If you want some hands on experience and to ask questions to get detailed answers...  in person...  Your more than welcome to come join us this fall...






__





						10 1/2th Annual South Florida Gathering - Pics Added
					

Here we are....a redo of the 10th Annual South Florida Gathering since pesky Covid-19 got in the way last year!  Date: 11/12-13, 2021 Location: Highland Hammock State Park, Sebring (FL)  I've attached a screenshot of the available sites as of 3:30pm, 3/15/21  Site Booked: Doug Mays - 81...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 10, 2021)

Kenworth huh??? Have anything with a 26ft box and a lift gate??? I need a new ride at work!


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome from Central WI!  That is one heck of a score!  
Once you get the Inkbird in there and figure out how it acts when firing up and stuff, I'm sure you will find it is not that hard to keep an even temp.
Good luck and happy smoking!

Jeremy


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 10, 2021)

That is awesome. The more you use it, you will begin to master it. 
Pretty sure you just became the star of the family reunions, or at least the "a buddy of mine...." of everyone you knows best BBQ stories!

Treat her well, and she will treat you to many treats, guaranteed!


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 11, 2021)

Now that an awesome deal and a fine looking rig !
Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## Kaug23 (Aug 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Kenworth huh??? Have anything with a 26ft box and a lift gate??? I need a new ride at work!


I'm not in sales, but I know we've sold a couple this month and should be getting in a few more in the next couple weeks. I drove one back from Tampa last month, sweet ride.


----------



## Kaug23 (Aug 11, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Welcome to your new addiction (Both, the forums and your smoker)... Can you take us on a tour of the smoker (pics inside and out) ??
> 
> Also..  If you want some hands on experience and to ask questions to get detailed answers...  in person...  Your more than welcome to come join us this fall...
> 
> ...


I'll take some pictures this afternoon and post them. I'm going to fire it up and do some temperature checks at the same time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Boy that is a big jump from a kettle to a trailer smoker.
I’m sure your gonna have some fun!
Al


----------



## Kaug23 (Aug 11, 2021)

Okay, so I fired it up and let it stabilize for an hour. Wispy blue smoke within 20 minutes burning split oak pieces.

My left gauge was at 250, the main grate was 254 and the upper was at 281.

My right gauge was at 330, the main grate was at 255 and the upper was at 340.

So both lower ones track within 5 degrees of the left gauge. That's where almost all of my smoking will be done so I can live with that for now.

The design on the fire side is really odd. It's open quite a bit compared to other designs I've seen, set about 10 inches out from the grates with a partial heat shield.

The chimney extends down below the grates so the smoke has to turn downward to exit the smoker. There's a half circle divider between the two Chambers as well. It's like it was designed to force the smoke up, down, up, down, and out.

I haven't hooked up propane to the side burner, maybe this weekend. A little at a time I guess.

The last picture is while it's lit. It's hard to see but there is very light blue smoke coming out.  I've had it lit four times now and it always does the same. I know it's not me, so someone must have known what they were doing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2021)

Congrats Kaug !!!
Have Fun---Enjoy!
Like.

Bear


----------



## ofelles (Aug 11, 2021)

Great catch!!  That is going to put out some excellent food as you get to know it.  Welcome from the California Delta.


----------

